# Wielange darf Hartmais gären?



## Bellaron (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,ich habe mal geschaut,aber keine richtige Antwort gefunden.Ich wollte vor Tagen schon fischen gehn,mir ist aber was dazwischen gekommen.Jetzt habe ich mein Mais vor 5 Tagen mit heißem Wasser übergoßen,und seitdem steht er im Wasser.Er ist schon etwas säuerlich.Kann ich ihn jetzt mit frischem Wasser durchspülen,und kann ihn am Freitag(also übermorgen) verwenden?Wäre schön ein paar Erfahrungen von euch zu hören.20 Kg wegzuschütten ist auch zu schade.Schon mal danke.Liebe Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## thobi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

moin
also ich hab mit mais gefischt und gefangen der ca 2 wochen stand.
und durchgespühlt habe ich da auch nichts.allerdings mache ich meinen eimer immer luftdicht zu.dann gären die körner schön vor sich hin.ich denke mal das es daran liegt das er nicht schimmelt weil er ja gekocht ist und auch mit kochendem wasser aufgefüllt wird.bestimmt wie beim einmachen von kirschen oder so.
auf jeden fall fängt er.muste nich wech schmeißen.
(meiner meinung nach)


----------



## hotabych (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Hi,

also bis Freitag würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, dass da was kaputt geht. Du kannst es aber auch noch kurz aufkochen. Mais sollte sogar immer gekocht werden, ob sofort und dann stehen lassen oder erst kurz ziehen lassen und dann kochen (ich koche nach 24 Stunden einweichen) bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn du Mais sofort nach dem Kochen luftdicht verschließt und er komplett mit Wasser bedeckt ist kann der Futter einige Wochen gelagert werden, ist dann quasi, wie schon geschrieben wurde, pasteurisiert. Wichtig ist bei wochenlanger Lagerung, dass mann NICHT nach einpaar Tagen den Eimer aufmacht um nachzugucken, dann bildet sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit Schimmel. Ich habe z.B. zum größten Teil  durchsichtige Eimer, da kann ich schön sehen was die Pampe macht ohne die Deckel abnehmen zu müssen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Notung (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Hallo,
den kannst auch noch in 4 Wochen ohne bedenken fischen!
Wichtig, der Mais muß mit Wasser bedeckt sein!
Gruß


----------



## stroffel (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Wie lange er gären darf ist pauschal schwer zu sagen. Das hängt unter anderem von der Lagertemperatur oder zugesetzten stoffen wie aromen und Zucker ab. Am längsten hält sich der Mais, wenn man ihn abkocht, noch Heiß in einen verschließbaren Eimer gibt und diesen dan geschlossen hält. Sobald er schimmelt muss man den Mais aber auf jeden Fall entsorgen.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Hi,
wie lange muss ich geschroteten Mais vor dem kochen quellen lassen ?
Wie lange muss er dann kochen damit er ziemlich weich ist.
Grund meiner Frage , ich möchte Hanf in einem mitkochen , kommt nachher eh alles zusammen in meine Futtermischung und bisher hatte ich immer Dosenmais benutzt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## FisherMan66 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie lange muss ich geschroteten Mais vor dem kochen quellen lassen ?
> Wie lange muss er dann kochen damit er ziemlich weich ist.....


 
Wenn Du Ihn richtig weich haben willst, also ähnliche Konsistenz wie der Dosenmais, dann solltest Du ihn über Nacht in kaltem Wasser einweichen und mind. 30 bis 45 Minuten köcheln lassen. Würde ich aber trotzdem antesten, bevor ich ihn abstelle.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Also Mais kann ruhig 2 Wochen stehen meiner Erfahrung nach!
Gegährt riecht er wesentlich intensiver und ist meiner meinung nach noch fängiger!! zumindest hab ich an manchen Tagen damit unglaublich gut gefangen!
Wie meine vorredner schon sagten wichtig, dass der komplette mais unter Wasser ist, da er sonst Schimmel ansetzt- außerdem sollte er gut verschlossen sein...


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Ihn richtig weich haben willst, also ähnliche Konsistenz wie der Dosenmais, dann solltest Du ihn über Nacht in kaltem Wasser einweichen und mind. 30 bis 45 Minuten köcheln lassen. Würde ich aber trotzdem antesten, bevor ich ihn abstelle.



Hi,
Danke .
Passt dann ja , mein Hanf braucht ohne das ich es zuvor einweiche auch 30 Minuten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Steffen_Erfurt (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Du kannst den Mais so lange gären lassen wie Du willst. Du musst nur aufpassen, dass er immer unter Wasser steht. Falls nicht, fängt er an zu schimmeln und dann ürde ich Ihn nicht mehr nehmen.

Fakt ist die Graser stehen auf den gegorenen Scheiss, aber pass auf das es Zuhause wegen dem Gestank keinen Ärger gibt.


----------



## Bellaron (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Hey,erst mal danke für eure Antworten.Ich habe den Mais ja nicht gekocht,sondern kochendes Wasser draufgeschüttet und dann 5 Tage stehen gelassen.Ich habe den Mais bedeckt aber nicht luftdicht verschlossen.Ich hatte dem Mais noch ein bißchen Zucker und Zimt beigemischt.Ist doch nicht weiter schlimm,oder???Also Schimmel ist keines auf dem Wasser!Wie ich gelesen habe,stehen die Graser auf sauren stinkigen Mais.Wäre echt geil einen zu fangen.Wie wurden die Graser gefangen??Auf Grund oder aufgepoppt?Liebe Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## derNershofer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Ich habe letztes Jahr ein Eimer mit Hartmais und Wasser angesetzt, der steht immer noch so da wie am ersten tag. Wenn ich fischen gehe nehem ich einfach so viel raus wie ich will und das wird dann gekocht. Sollte der Mais weniger werden wird einfach vom trocken was in die Brühe in den Eimer geschaufelt. Wichtig ist einfach immer nur das der Mais kanz mit Wasser bedeckt ist und das keiner Maiskörner oder Dreck der im Mais drinne war oben drauf schwimmt, der wird immer weg gesiebt.
Das auf machen ist auch kein Prob.
Das selbe geht mit allen Partikeln


----------



## Schneidy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das der auch zwei drei Monate stehen kann muss eben mit Wasser bedeckt sein.

Nun meine Frage:q
Wielange muss ich den Hartmais nach dem Kochen überhaupt gären lassen?


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Gedanken brauchst dir keine machen, nur wenn du Ihn aussphlst spühlst die ganzen Aromen mit weg..... dat würd ich bleiben lassen !


Ich würd den Hartmais ca 24-32 Stunden in lauwarmem Wasser quellen lassen dann für 40min bis 1 Stunde kochen lassen, halt solang bis ca 30% der Körner aufgeplatzt sind (dann ist er von den Aromen her am besten!) und dann nochmal mindestens 1 Tag im Sud wo du nachm kochen nochmal Wasser draufleerst (sonst fängt er schnell an zu schimmeln) quellen lassen bevor ich den Mais benutze....

ungekocht geh ich nicht mit Hartmais zum fischen, nur wegen den Aromen wegen nichts anderem !


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Hi,
ups , wie gut das ich es gerade gelesen habe , hätte doch glatt  vergessen meinen Mais einzuweichen.:q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Joschihika (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Ich leg den Mais nur in Wasser ein. Der quellt von alleine.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Jo kann man machen nur durchs zusätzliche kochen riecht er viel stärker/verführerischer.


----------



## Anglersuchti (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Ist es eigentlich ein Problem vergorene Partikel wie Mais und Tigernüsse über eine längere Zeit anzufüttern, da die Partikel durch Kochen und Gären ja die Stärke in Zucker verwandeln. Ist dieser Zucker wenn man nur mit Partikeln in größeren Mengen füttert nicht schlecht für die Karpfen, oder ist der dabei entstehende Zucker im Gegensatz zu Haushaltszucker verdaubar und beeinflusst auch nicht negativ den Blutzuckerspiegel der Fische?
Und muss beim Gären von Partikeln eigentlich besser ein Deckel auf dem Eimer sein oder kann er auch offen stehen?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Anglersuchti


----------



## BARSCH123 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Oh Gott, nicht das die armen Fische noch Diabetes bekommen..

Machste Extra, ne ?


----------



## Anglersuchti (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Hallo Barsch123, Karpfen haben Probleme mit gewissen Zuckersorten ähnlich wie Diabetiker, dass kann man an vielen Orten nachlesen, ich wollte nur mal sicher gehen dass ich den Fischen nicht schade und hoffe jemand kennt sich mit meiner Problematik aus.


----------



## BARSCH123 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Es gibt 100 nein 1000 nein 100000sende  Maistreads.. und in keinem wird deine Frage beantwortet ?

Ps. Stell mal ein Link ein, woh man das nachlesen kann..

Tl.


----------



## dinasch83 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Hallo,
also, 1Jahr im Luftdicht verschlossenem Eimer -kein Problem-,
solange das Mais unter Wasser ist!:m


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Wie lange gären ? Bis er so stinkt, dass dich deine Frau rauswirft oder du Theater mit deinen Nachbarn bekommst, du am Wasser beim öffnen des Deckels schlagartig einsam wirst oder du ihn selber nicht mehr riechen kannst.


----------



## rainerle (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Du kannst die von Knispel genannte Zeit deutlich reduzieren - sagen wir auf max. 2 Wochen und dabei gleichzeitig die Fängigkeit des Maises exponentiell erhöhen. Du musst nur eine Jungfrau finden (vielleicht Deine Freundin) die in Deinen Maiseimer ein bischen Pippi macht (uriniert). Die dabei im Urin gebundenen Hormone sorgen dafür, dass sich bei dem Mais ein Gärungsprozess in Gang setzt welcher als "Abfallprodukt" quasi Aminosäuren produziert (das ist auch in den  teueren kleinen Fläschen deren Inhalt man über die Boilies gibt ). Aminosäuren stimulieren generell den Fressreiz - aber diese Aminosäure-Derivate ziehen im speziellen die Alten Karpfenbullen an. Ist zwar eine etwas eckelige Sache aber der Erfolg ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Ich hab schon etliche 30Pfünder darauf gefangen.


----------



## Bellaron (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

@ rainerle
Ist doch nicht dein ernst,oder?
Wie alt darf die Frau denn sein?Vielleicht noch ein bißchen Testosteron oder Steroide dabei!|supergriVielleicht hat man dann noch mehr Spaß am Drill!Gehn die Fische ab wie`ne Dampflok.Gruß Lars


----------



## Ukeleidriller (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

ich dachte immer der urin muß von schwangeren frauen sein . . .


----------



## m4Tze (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

angelplatz.de - keine probleme gehabt, ausser eine fehlsendung, wurde aber reibungslos gelöst das problem, und gerade gebogen, somit bin ich zufrieden mit dem support, es gab keine schwierigkeiten 

mur tackle, shcnur bestellt, 2 tage später oder 3 war sie tiptop da auf einer seperaten spule


----------



## rotrunna (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

so hat klausi das auch gemacht bei manta manta! Die stiefel waren danach schön weich!

Im Urin ist Harnsäure! Und die soll in Verbindung mit Stärke, also Mehrfachzucker, Eiweiß, also Aminosäuren herstellen! Chemie ist bei mir ein paar Jahre her, gibt es da eine qualitative Formel die zusätzliche quantitative Angaben zum "Eiweißgewinn" in Abhängigkeit von der Konzentration der Säure, also der Qualität des Urins, sofern man seine Zusamensetzung, alte Hexe oder Jungfrau, kennt, liefert?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*



m4Tze schrieb:


> angelplatz.de - keine probleme gehabt, ausser eine fehlsendung, wurde aber reibungslos gelöst das problem, und gerade gebogen, somit bin ich zufrieden mit dem support, es gab keine schwierigkeiten
> 
> mur tackle, shcnur bestellt, 2 tage später oder 3 war sie tiptop da auf einer seperaten spule



Geschrieben um 2.45 Uhr, man merkt's!


----------



## rainerle (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Sollte die weiblich Probandin ihre reproduktionsfähige Phase überschritten haben hat dies eine nicht unerhebliche Auswirkung auf die Qualität des Maises bezüglich dessen Sättigung mit Aminosäuren. Hier schafft aber ein leichter Druck auf die Mamilla der Probandin zwecks Sekretgewinnung Abhilfe. Dieser spezifische Ausfluss substituiert das im Urin fehlende Hormon.


----------



## marcus7 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Du kannst die von Knispel genannte Zeit deutlich reduzieren - sagen wir auf max. 2 Wochen und dabei gleichzeitig die Fängigkeit des Maises exponentiell erhöhen. Du musst nur eine Jungfrau finden (vielleicht Deine Freundin) die in Deinen Maiseimer ein bischen Pippi macht (uriniert). Die dabei im Urin gebundenen Hormone sorgen dafür, dass sich bei dem Mais ein Gärungsprozess in Gang setzt welcher als "Abfallprodukt" quasi Aminosäuren produziert (das ist auch in den  teueren kleinen Fläschen deren Inhalt man über die Boilies gibt ). Aminosäuren stimulieren generell den Fressreiz - aber diese Aminosäure-Derivate ziehen im speziellen die Alten Karpfenbullen an. Ist zwar eine etwas eckelige Sache aber der Erfolg ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Ich hab schon etliche 30Pfünder darauf gefangen.





Ihr habt doch die Pfanne heiß
#h


----------



## Freund96 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Du kannst die von Knispel genannte Zeit deutlich reduzieren - sagen wir auf max. 2 Wochen und dabei gleichzeitig die Fängigkeit des Maises exponentiell erhöhen. Du musst nur eine Jungfrau finden (vielleicht Deine Freundin) die in Deinen Maiseimer ein bischen Pippi macht (uriniert). Die dabei im Urin gebundenen Hormone sorgen dafür, dass sich bei dem Mais ein Gärungsprozess in Gang setzt welcher als "Abfallprodukt" quasi Aminosäuren produziert (das ist auch in den teueren kleinen Fläschen deren Inhalt man über die Boilies gibt ). Aminosäuren stimulieren generell den Fressreiz - aber diese Aminosäure-Derivate ziehen im speziellen die Alten Karpfenbullen an. Ist zwar eine etwas eckelige Sache aber der Erfolg ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Ich hab schon etliche 30Pfünder darauf gefangen.


 
1.Wenn ich das frage bin ich wieder Single
 2. denn Mais fass ich dann nicht mehr an
und 3. Mein Mais gährt immer noch seit ca. Oktober 2011


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Also um es mal genau zu nehmen damit Mais so richtig fängig wird,packe ich immer die Eier von einem geschossenen Keiler mit rein,das bringt erst so richtig duft in die Körner.

Das ganze ca.1 Jahr stehen lassen in einem geschlossenen behälter,bei ca.+25grad.

Als Maismischung benutze ich gern die Sorte Kalvin oder Delitop oder auch Sy Quartz,dazu kommt noch die Maissorte Nk Top oder Nk Famous,beide Sorten sind für Norddeutsche Felder mit mittelschwerem Boden geeignet.Die Milchreife ist besonders ausgeprägt was zu einem guten endergebniß der Frucht führt.
Das ganze lieben unsere Sauen wie Carps,ich schwöre auch nur auf diese Sorten alle anderen fangen überhaauuuupt nicht einen fisch,und auch die Sauen mögen nur diese Sorten von Mais alles andere ist Geldverschwendung.

Ich sage euch damit zieht man jede Sau und jeden fisch aus 100km entfernung an.


Der Mais kann bei mir ab Hof abgehohlt werden,der Zentner für je 5 Frauen mit 90 60 90 bei ca 55kg Körperg.,und jeweils 500€ Pfand für die guten Plastesäcke für Landwirte aus besonders dicken Plaste da reißt nix da wackelt nix.


#h










Der beitrag könnte spuren von Ironie beinhalten.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

hast du auch nen shop?,möchte unbedingt diesen top köder haben.

wen der bei dir so gut läuft,wird der bei mir rocken.


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Nein leider kein Shop,aber Mais Weizen Kraftfutter....usw.

Wie gesagt kann ab Hof/Haus abgehohlt werden,die Keiler-Eier müssen jedoch vorbestellt werden,ich rufe dann an/zurück wenn sie frisch zur verfügung stehen.


#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

wo wohnst du den  ,wäre ne überlegung wert


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Für dich leider zu weit,da kauf man lieber vor ort und spar die 150€ spritgeld.

Mal ehrlich leute,Eimer+Mais,Wasser rein......2 Wochen bis......warten,und ab damit.

Das ganze bei so +15grad und fertig ist die Laube,dem Carps wie auch anderen Lebewesen (ausser Menschen) juckt das alles nicht,wenn er/es Hunger hat wird gefressen.

Und dann hab ich mal gehört,nur Probieren geht über Studieren.


#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

ach mann so ein s...... 

mein mais war 6monate im eimer,und ich hab zimlich gut gefangen


----------



## Anglersuchti (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

das war mal echt lustig zu lesen 
Ich werde den Mais einfach mit Wasser ohne irgendwelche Zusätze verarbeiten...
Barsch123: 
das ist einer der hunderten Seiten im Netz die das sagen was ich zuvor erwähnte:
http://www.carpchallenge.de/group/boilieherstellung/83-nun-zu-den-inhaltsstoffen


----------



## fordfan1 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre,die Carphunter sind nen Völkchen für sich  |bla:



> Du kannst die von Knispel genannte Zeit deutlich reduzieren - sagen wir  auf max. 2 Wochen und dabei gleichzeitig die Fängigkeit des Maises  exponentiell erhöhen. Du musst nur eine Jungfrau finden (vielleicht  Deine Freundin) die in Deinen Maiseimer ein bischen Pippi macht  (uriniert).


:m:vik::vik:


----------



## colognecarp (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Du kannst die von Knispel genannte Zeit deutlich reduzieren - sagen wir auf max. 2 Wochen und dabei gleichzeitig die Fängigkeit des Maises exponentiell erhöhen. Du musst nur eine Jungfrau finden (vielleicht Deine Freundin) die in Deinen Maiseimer ein bischen Pippi macht (uriniert). Die dabei im Urin gebundenen Hormone sorgen dafür, dass sich bei dem Mais ein Gärungsprozess in Gang setzt welcher als "Abfallprodukt" quasi Aminosäuren produziert (das ist auch in den  teueren kleinen Fläschen deren Inhalt man über die Boilies gibt ). Aminosäuren stimulieren generell den Fressreiz - aber diese Aminosäure-Derivate ziehen im speziellen die Alten Karpfenbullen an. Ist zwar eine etwas eckelige Sache aber der Erfolg ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Ich hab schon etliche 30Pfünder darauf gefangen.



Klick; gefällt mir


----------



## Bellaron (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

@rainerle

Wielange sollte den der Mais mit dem Pipi gären?Oder mal so gesagt,wielange sollte der Mais mit Wasser und dem Pipi in Verbindung sein?Der Mais muß es ja auch aufnehmen.Wieviel Tage?Weil ein paar Stündchen reichen jawohl nicht aus?oder?Das kann man ja auch nur draussen irgenwp machen.Ist schon eine stinkige Agelegenheit.Der gegärte Mais stink ja so schon genug.Gruß Lars


----------



## rainerle (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wielange darf Hartmais gären?*

wie bereits gesagt: Gärzeit 2 Wochen - dann hat er die richtige "Reife". Je länger er aber steht, desto intensiver findet die Produktion der Aminosäuren statt. Auch die Aufspaltung der F und K Proteinketten zu Y-Proteinen wird mit mit zunehmender Zeit exponentiell zum Faktor Zeit und der Grundmasse ansteigen.


----------

